# I'm Too Old to Like ANY 4 Cylinder Car!!!



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

!t's trueI I'm an old FA.. dude who grew up in the muscle car era. My first new car was a 1966 Chevelle Super Sport 396/375 HP. My next new car was a 1968 Dodge Charger R/T with the 440 375 HP engine. Over the years, every car I've bought was the GT, SS, R/T, Super something. I've had 4 Corvettes prior to my current C6, which is modded to about 470-480 HP (up from 400 stock). I've had 5 V8 Mustangs the latest was a 2008 Mustang Bullitt! I guess you get the idea....so:

Why am I liking this CRUZE 4 cylinder TD so much?!!! Ok, so..., it's well built, suberbly engineered, great looking, lots of creature comforts, fun to drive, gets huge fuel mileage, FAST...wait a minute! Did I just say fast???? Yep, I sure did. I must be getting old...my Vette would beat it through the quarter mile by over 6 seconds, and would be running almost 40 mph faster in the traps, but somehow, the Cruze is doing a good job of pretending to be FAST! I guess I'm just going to enjoy it and forget about trying to figure this out!!!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

10/10 thread 5 star would read again

True story dude. Thats why i loved my cruze so **** much.

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

That's why I love my Cruze too. 

Granted, it took a tune to get up to desirable performance specs, but it's there now. 

Congrats on your Cruze Diesel.

Sent from mobile.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome car list!

So far in my 25 years of existence I've only owned a 2.7v6 (<200hp) and this 1.4L 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

*72 Cars and Counting*

You've got a lot of years to catch up to me... My Cruze is my 72nd car...honest...I have a MS Access database that lists the car, year I bought it and the place I owned it.

I am currently looking for number 73...I need a smaller good gas mileage pickup...anyone got one for sale?,


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Prior to test driving a 2011 Cruze ECO MT, my previous experience with GM four bangers was less than satisfactory - my 1985 Pontiac Fiero 2M4, my wife's 1985 Pontiac Sunbird, and an unknown model year Chevy Corsica as a rental on Puerto Rico. The Fiero drove well but I didn't trust the engine and the other two always sounded and felt like the engine was going to come apart at the seams. GM's six cylinder engines were far better (1986 Pontiac Fiero GT, 1990 Pontiac Transport, and 2002 Pontiac Montana AWD), feeling well built and solid.

The EcoTec engines in the Cruze feel more like the older GM six cylinders.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

ParisTNDude said:


> You've got a lot of years to catch up to me... My Cruze is my 72nd car...honest...I have a MS Access database that lists the car, year I bought it and the place I owned it.
> 
> I am currently looking for number 73...I need a smaller good gas mileage pickup...anyone got one for sale?,


What happened to the 70 other cars you've had. Holy Cow!




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> What happened to the 70 other cars you've had. Holy Cow!Sent from AutoGuide.com App


LOL...yeah, wish I could have kept most of them, but the Cruze is definitely a keeper for at least a few years.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I got my truck out the other day to wash it and I must say it felt darn slow compared the the Cruze. Granted it is about 5,000 pounds less but my truck is over 1,000 ft pounds of torque and it just felt like a turd.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I thought I was through with 4cyl cars when I got my GTO 6M (LS1 power). Most of my previous cars were 4cyl with euro engines. Got the ECO 6M when gas prices were going through the roof. I am impressed with the Cruze 4cyl for such a tiny engine, it has incredible flexibility - can run really low revs with out protest.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Really wouldn't consider my Cruze fast, it can feel peppy due to the torque, but it's not fast.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Only other 4 cyl I considered was the Legacy diesel that we didn't get in the states.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> You've got a lot of years to catch up to me... My Cruze is my 72nd car...honest...I have a MS Access database that lists the car, year I bought it and the place I owned it.
> 
> I am currently looking for number 73...I need a smaller good gas mileage pickup...anyone got one for sale?,


Haha you're almost as bad as me, my Cruze is car #80 for me and I have them all in Excel!


----------



## BlueTopazECO12 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm only 24, and I've said it when I was 16: "I'll never own a 4 cylinder car. I'll never own a 4 cylinder car."

Now look at me, I own a 4 cylinder car! I always miss the sound of my V8 (trying to get this darn project done so I can fire it up), but I'm hooked on the turbochargers now, and the fuel economy, holy heck, the fuel economy! I've been impressed since I drove it off the lot.

Guess my big throaty V8's will only be my toy cars from now on.. Here's my fleet (possibly considering trading in the Eco for a TD, but only if they give me a manual option):


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

can get the TD in manual in the US which sucks but honestly not many people would buy them
make the trade either way the TD is the way to go


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

I've got nothing...I've only owned six cars. #3 I still own (1988 Fiero GT) and #6 is my Cruze TD.


Ken

72 Impala 4 dr Sedan
78 Cutlass Supreme Broughm 2 Dr.
88 Fiero GT
92 Transport
03 Montana
13 Cruze TD


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I also said the same thing when I got my first car. "I'll never own a 4-cylinder car." Turns out, I own one of the smallest displacement 4-cylinder cars on the road. Who would have thought. 

Since we're sharing our list of cars...

1995 Buick Regal - Bought 07/01, Traded 09/13
2005 Pontiac Bonneville GXP - Bought 03/08, Sold 02/10
2000 Buick Regal GSE - Bought 02/10
2012 Chevy Cruze ECO MT - Bought 01/12
1991 Toyota Pickup 4x4 - Bought 08/13
2002 Buick Rendezvous - Acquired as trade for 95 Regal, 09/13

It seems I have a thing for high mileage cars too. My 95 Regal was traded with 247k on the clock. The 91 Toyota Pickup has 324k miles. The 2000 Regal GSE has 168k miles, and the 2002 Rendezvous has 217k miles.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

OOO we are showing off cars!

92 Toyota Camry- Traded in for
2007 Mustang- lasted 2 years Repo'd (Laid off and my dad's credit took a hit, he didn't care, feel guilty though)
2004 Acura TL- Traded in 09 for...
2006 Volvo S40- Totaled in '10
2004 Camry XLE- Bought in '10...Needed something quick so i bought this and it DIED in '10 lol
2011 Cruze LS- bought Dec 2010 Died in '13, and seriously missed
2013 bmw 328i- Current and still alive, will it better be!

Yeah i do have bad luck with cars apparently, i take good care of them but what can you expect, it's Miami...


----------



## BlueTopazECO12 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh well since there's lists going around...

#1 My '95 Caprice 9C1 (which I still have, and posted a pic of earlier)
#2 '95 Caprice Station Wagon (never got to register, title troubles, stripped it and scrapped it)
#3 '91 Buick Regal (first ever FWD car, and I seriously miss it, car was a tank, blew the trans, sold to a friend)
#4 '95 Caprice 4.3 (4.3L V8, slow, but rode like a Caddy, road trips were awesome, sold)
#5 '12 Cruze Eco (current car, first manual trans car, love this thing)

As you can see, I'm a big fan of sedans, and an even bigger fan of BIG sedans.. lol


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

MilTownSHO said:


> Really wouldn't consider my Cruze fast, it can feel peppy due to the torque, but it's not fast.


0-60 not fast but corner hugging fast is much funner that 1/4 imo.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2002 Dodge Neon SXT 4AT
2003 Mazda 6i 4AT
2003 Mercury Marauder 300A 4AT
2005 Subaru Legacy GT 5EAT
1998 Buick Century Limited 4AT 
2013 Chevrolet Cruze Eco 6MT


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd post my list but y'all would get bored lol


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My dad swore he would never go back to 4-cyl cars after his Saab. He had owned big V8/V6 cars in the 60's-70's, then several more V6/V8's in the 90's-early 2000's when gas was cheaper. 20 years later, they own a 4-cyl Accord that is just as powerful as the 3.8L V6 in the 87 Buick.

Me, I've owned nothing but 4 cyl cars (I like the MPGs)...and one 5-cyl that completely spoiled me.
-1985 Saab 900 (non-turbo) 2.0L - 320K; spun a bearing in 2004. Grew up with this one, very sad to see it go. Almost as slow as the Beetle.
-Briefly drove my dad's 1972 VW Beetle while looking for another car. It was sold soon after he bought a car for my sister, and the Bug was crashed into a rail in the rain a few weeks later. Awesome little car.
-1988 Honda Accord LX (bought @ 160K in 2004; sold @ 206K in 2006). Piece of crap - something was always broken. Fun to drive, though, and I never saw under 30 MPG from it.
-2003 Camry I4 LE - my first newish car - inherited from my grandpa in 2006. It was slow, it was ugly, but it was nice to have something that never visited the shop (and had WORKING AC!). T-boned in 2007; I walked away unscathed. 
-1998 Volvo S70 T5 - this car was a wolf in sheep's clothing - no one expects a Volvo to have power under the hood. Bought @ 130K in 2007; handed down to my brother in 2012. 223K miles, still pulls like a freight train. Very expensive to maintain, and something always wrong.
-2012 Cruze 1LT 6MT - my first NEW car. Reminds me a lot of the 1988 Honda - in the good, fun to drive way, with excellent gas mileage.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hay quick now what car did they utilize in the film Vanishing Point ... Yeah the first 1 ?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

brian v said:


> Hay quick now what car did they utilize in the film Vanishing Point ... Yeah the first 1 ?


You owned a Challenger, Brian? If so, :th_salute:


----------



## KMGLTZ (Oct 31, 2013)

this is the only fuel efficent vehicle i own.. and owned. all thanks to the price of fuel/diesel.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> 0-60 not fast but corner hugging fast is much funner that 1/4 imo.


Couldn't agree more, it's the only thing I miss from my last car, the handling.

Maybe the Cruze handles well for what it is, but compared to what I came from, its lackluster to say the least.

I bought the Cruze for fuel economy plain and simple. Now with a tune and some Konis/Eibachs I'm sure it could be quite fun.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

And if we are doing car lists, in no particular order

1991 Ford Crown Victoria LTD
1989 Ford Taurus SHO
1990 Ford Taurus SHO
1991 Ford Taurus SHO's x 3
1992 Ford Taurus SHO's x 2
1995 Ford Taurus SHO
1997 Ford Taurus SHO
1998 Ford Taurus SHO - Still own
1998 Toyota Camry
2004 Dodge SRT-4
2005 Chrysler SRT-6
2005 Scion TC
1997 Ford Taurus
1985 Jeep Cherokee
1997 Pontiac Sunfire
1989 BMW 3.25i
1989 Honda Accord Hatchback
2008 Impala SS
2005 Pontiac GTO
2007 Mazda MazdaSpeed 6
2013 Focus ST
2014 Chevy Cruise TD - Still own

I feel like I am missing some, some listed were winter cars.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I also said the same thing when I got my first car. "I'll never own a 4-cylinder car." Turns out, I own one of the smallest displacement 4-cylinder cars on the road. Who would have thought.
> 
> Since we're sharing our list of cars...
> 
> ...


Holy mackeral...if you put all those miles on those cars, you're either older than me or have driven non-stop since you were 2 years old!!! 

Anyone who ever got one of my new purchased cars got a great low mileage used vehicle...rarely did I go beyond the 36k warranty. I just figure I'm going to have at least one $400 a month car payment, so I might as well buy what I want, or, uh, think I want!...lol.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

My list:

1973 Ford Pinto 2.0 4M – 225 whp w/T04B airesearch turbo (AkMiller turbo kit)

1978 Ford Fairmont 2.3 4M – Spearco Turbo kit

1979 Ford Fiesta Sport 1.6 4M

1980 SAAB 900 Turbo 5M

1984 Porsche 944 w/sport suspension 3AT

1988 Alfa Romeo Milano Verde 3.0 5M

2002 Mercedes Benz C230 Kompressor coupe 6M

2004 Pontiac GTO 6M

2011 Chevrolet Cruze ECO 6M


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> And if we are doing car lists, in no particular order
> 
> 1991 Ford Crown Victoria LTD
> 1989 Ford Taurus SHO
> ...


You wouldn't, by any chance, happen to like Taurus SHOs, would you? lol I had 3 Neon SRT-4's and they are super fun to drive.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

77 Buick "boat" 400ci
89 c1500 350v8
89 k1500 350v8
96 k 1500 350v8
87 mazda b2000 4 banger
94 chevy s10 4 banger
00 k1500 5.3 v8
86 fiero v6
00 chevy s10 4x4 v6
98 dodge caravan
98 Chrysler lebaron 
99 2500 cummins 4x4
01 2500 cummins 4x4
94 2500 cummins
95 2500 cummins 4x4 
96 2500 cummins
90 350 cummins
99 3500 cummins
05 3500 cummins
06 3500 cummins
06 2500 cummins
05 jeep lliberty CRD I4
97 acura 3.0 cl v6
02 chevy tahoe 4x4 5.3 V8
14 chevy cruze TD

not in order!


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Well since we're doing the list

93 jeep wrangler (wife's)
09 Mini Cooper (wife's)
2000 Toyota Camry
2011 Dodge Challenger SE
2012 Ram 1500
2012 Jeep Wrangler
2012 Ram 2500 Hemi
2014 Cruze diesel

We only own the last two currently

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

No way I could remember a list as long as those. Neon, 6 and ECO were showroom new. Marauder and leggy were 2 year used and the Buick was only because my engine rebuild never got finished before I came back off orders. I might want to track it down again. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow, I'm late to the party, but what they hey:

In order

'79 Ford Bronco - 4 on the floor and 400 (6.6L) V8. Ran like a marathon runner, drank like a sailor
'04 Chevy Impala LS - 3.8L V6 - Purchased 12/03, Sold 4/11
'11 Chevy Cruze 2LT - Purchased 3/11, already made the deal on trading for '14 2.0TD, just waiting for it
'09 Subaru Outback 2.5i - Wife's car, purchased 5/12, still own, probably will until it dies
'14 Cruze Diesel - Technically don't own yet, but made the deal, once it's on the lot (next week?) will trade '11 Cruze for it


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

diesel said:


> You wouldn't, by any chance, happen to like Taurus SHOs, would you? lol I had 3 Neon SRT-4's and they are super fun to drive.


Where would you get a silly idea like that? 

The SRT-4 was fun, but I traded that in for the GTO, never looked back, so much more car!

The ST I just traded was a VASTLY improved SRT-4. Only thing is lacked was a true mechanical differential.


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

I know what you mean about the Cruze being fast, at least for on public roads. The torque is awesome on "the little engine that could" 1.4T. It pulls up grades and hills where my 380HP Charger R/T is downshifting.

I've owned 100s of cars and motorcycles in my half century of driving. My last bike that I sold last year weighed about 400# and had more HP than the Cruze. 0-100mph took less than 3 seconds if I could keep the front wheel from coming up too much. That's crazy... HMMM, I wonder where MC2CRAZY comes from! LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

mc2crazy said:


> I know what you mean about the Cruze being fast, at least for on public roads. The torque is awesome on "the little engine that could" 1.4T. It pulls up grades and hills where my 380HP Charger R/T is downshifting.
> 
> I've owned 100s of cars and motorcycles in my half century of driving. My last bike that I sold last year weighed about 400# and had more HP than the Cruze. 0-100mph took less than 3 seconds if I could keep the front wheel from coming up too much. That's crazy... HMMM, I wonder where MC2CRAZY comes from! LOL


Epic. If I was more coordinated id buy a bike. (I mean coordinated for shifting)


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Yea GM is doing a good job with the EcoTec engine
The EcoTec engines in the Cruze feel more like the older GM six cylinders. Kinda like the small block V8 they put in most any car deserving of an 8 cylinder car(w/o being a muscle car). I have had the EcoTec in both Cruze's 1.8 and 1.4, my wife's Malibu classic and 2 of my 3 Aleros. The Malibu and Aleros were all the 2.2. Great engine without a whole lot of mechanical deviation (Oil filters, spark plugs and power). Can't image another 4 cylinder design that works much better and return the MPG they get


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

transpotny and you pay the tax for the cruze? we have consider the transport tax by power cars
powerful machines are not beneficial(


----------



## Brendan (Nov 9, 2013)

Haha this was an awesome post OP  had me cracking up mate well done btw loved all the car you have had.
Maybe You might get your hands on some new Cruze Golf buggy lol well that's what i'm hoping for.


----------



## mc2crazy (Oct 25, 2013)

I have a like new 2011 Charger R/T for sale with only 11K miles if you want a FAST luxury sedan. ;-) $25K is all I'm asking...


----------

